# last Wed night oysters of the year



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

looks like tonight will be the last chance to get oysters behind the hilton for the year. who's in for a final toast to oysters for 2014?:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Beachneck said:


> looks like tonight will be the last chance to get oysters behind the hilton for the year. who's in for a final toast to oysters for 2014?:thumbsup:


Yep, the Girls are closing down till the New Year, as Next Wednesday is Christmas Eve, and the next is New Years Eve.


This means the Wednesday after New Years will be the next FREE Oyster Night 

Does not mean till spring, unless the winter gets like last years.

Do not forget your issued glass.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^^^ I'm would be in for some of that if I survive New Year's Eve and Mardi Gras Ball etc etc.


----------

